# Season Edit



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

My season edit (re-edit really). Critique please. Song is Q Lazarus - Goodbye Horses.

https://vimeo.com/49869998


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

loved it but I turned the music off in like 6 seconds but then put it back on and liked it.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

You're good


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

pretty good. the whole video is at mt. snow right?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you really are progressing quite nicely young spaz. very solid shredding. 

i'd still like to see more kickers, but the shots you had were good and even stylie. you need to move west asap and get as good at big bc booters as you are on rails and you're set. i was very happy to see you spinning on and off of every rail tho. sick.

the main critique i have if i have one is that you need to be filming some urban jibs with some concrete death consequences instead of just carinthia park the whole time. maybe its just me. 

yea the song is gay, but that's just my opinion. i'm sure their are people who will like it.... music is subjective i guess... when you're shredding good i can ignore some lousy music.

the best advice i have is get the hell off the east coast and come ride some powder because you're really good but i get the feeling there is a whole different part of snowboarding that someone with your talent and drive that you're not even experiencing and you need to fucking do that.

sorry for the long post. sick vid.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

C.B. said:


> You're good


Oh thank you.



RightCoastShred said:


> pretty good. the whole video is at mt. snow right?


Thanks man, yeah it is, except for the shot of the double rail, thats in Copper, CO.



Frozen said:


> loved it but I turned the music off in like 6 seconds but then put it back on and liked it.


Thank you...trying to change up the music selection, I like it cus it was in Fully Flared haha


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you really are progressing quite nicely young spaz. very solid shredding.
> 
> i'd still like to see more kickers, but the shots you had were good and even stylie. you need to move west asap and get as good at big bc booters as you are on rails and you're set. i was very happy to see you spinning on and off of every rail tho. sick.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, appreciate it all, thats the type of stuff I'm looking for. The one week when I go out west every year is amazing, I don't progress much because its for a competition and by that time all I do is my run over and over again but I really wanna take a month long (or year long) trip out west. Definitely not enough snow for any urban near me last year, I'm trying to organize some little trips around us. Always half and half with music for me, some people hate it, some don't, its watevah. What I wouldn't give to ride some pow haha, west coast is so lucky. Thanks for the critique and compliments dude!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP. plz keep critiquing this. wink


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, I absolutely despise jibbing so I can't say I like it. But I didn't hate it. More jumps please


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well, I absolutely despise jibbing so I can't say I like it. But I didn't hate it. More jumps please


I had a bunch of half decent jump shots but the filming was terrible, this was mostly a bunch of stuff that was the "good" stuff (filming wise)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just study the movements so I can get better with my own park riding. I dont have the speakers on so the music I have no clue. 

Still wish I could do half that, I will, just need time on the hill.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Very very solid riding. I'm jealous of how empty your resort is...


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ColoRADical said:


> Very very solid riding. I'm jealous of how empty your resort is...


Thank you. Its all footage from during the week...snowboarding on the weekend is crazy, a lot of people then haha.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice riding. Much better than me so take this with a lot of salt.

I would say for style/looks maybe try to bring your knees higher up as you spin off of jumps/jibs, and maybe try to be a bit lower in general. I find this to look better however like i said i don't know much so it might not really even make sense. For example maybe it would slow down the rotation to much.

The other thing is i hate it when guys swing their arms for a little hop on lol. This could just be me. I know it make sense if you are jumping as high as you can (volleyball players do this), but for little jumps and hops it bugs me... again this is just something that annoys me in general. I guess im turning into an old man :dunno:


----------

